# EBT Rolling Stock Plans



## RailCrafter (Nov 8, 2012)

Good morning. Can anyone direct me toward some drawings/plans for the EBT steel box car, and tank car? Thanks much. Dave


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By RailCrafter on 14 Nov 2012 06:58 AM 
Good morning. Can anyone direct me toward some drawings/plans for the EBT steel box car, and tank car? Thanks much. Dave


Dave, 
There are three plans for the steel boxcar that I know of. One is in Carsten's "Slim Gauge Cars" [great reference book], the second is in Heimberger's "Along the East Broad Top" and finally there's one in an old Railroad Model Craftsman, (July 1978) along with an article about them. I recently scanned all three as I'm thinking of having some made in Fn3 in brass. (Send me a message if you want copies.)
Bob McCown has an article 'Building an EBT Boxcar in 1:20' over at http://www.largescalecentral.com/ar....php?id=60. Geoff Ringle has scratchbuilt a couple of them.

I don't recall seeing a tank car plan (presumably you mean the tank-on-a-flatcar #116 ? ) Kevin has suggested getting a Bachmann 'Big Hauler' tank car and mounting the tank on an Fn3 flatcar. (I have a Bachmann 'kit' and the tank does look good on an Fn3 flat - that's as far as I got as the flat was used for caboose #26.) Accucraft has a D&RGW tank-on-a-flatcar (AMS #AM2208) which is also very similar, but the EBT #116 was built using a steel frame flatcar, so you should remove all the underside truss and queenpost details!
Geoff built a steel flat #108 which is similar, and posted details and photos over at Russ' site: http://www.finescalerr.com/smf/index.php?topic=690.0.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

The EBT's tank car--well, actually Atlantic Refining's tank--was first put on an existing EBT wood flat car, #102 when it was first put in service c. 1919. That car was 31' long. The tank was moved to a steel flat some time after 1936, presumably because by then all the wood cars were nearing the end of their useful lives. 

I've not seen published plans of the EBT tank car, though I do have a very large 1/2" scale drawing of the car that I used when I built my model. (Alas, too large to scan.) The tank itself is 28' long, 6' diameter. The dome is 3' diameter and 2' tall. That's going to be the same no matter which version of the flat car you're doing. 

For the wood flat car, 31' long and 7' 6" wide. The tank sat on top of the wood decking. Railings were fitted to the outside of the flat car, and bent outward allowing room for crews to walk between the tank and the railings. Figure 8' 6" over the railings. The railings stood about 3' above the deck. 

For the steel flat car, 33' long and 7' 5.5" wide. The tank sat directly on the steel frame, and the wood decking ran longitudenally down the side of the tank from end to end. The railings stood 3' from the top of the steel frame, so about 2' 10" from the top of the wood decking. Like the wood car, the railings lean outward, giving an overall width of 8' 6".

If you haven't yet, you need to get a copy of Tim Mulina's Quick Pic books on the EBT cars. He's got one for the tank and the box car (as well as other EBT cars). BHI Publications - http://www.quickpicbooks.com . They are fantastic references for modeling. 

Later, 

K


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

For the wood flat car, 31' long and 7' 6" wide 
There's a plan of a wood flat in Heimberger. I suspect the AMS tank car is a pretty close match.


----------



## RailCrafter (Nov 8, 2012)

Thanks guys. This is a great help. I'm just getting back to trains after a few years' hiatus. The spark was still there, but now the fire has been ignited. Dave


----------

